# So, about that Chevy Bolt EV... Is it worth it? A Tesla owner perspective.



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

As promised to @TrevP.

My opinions on the Chevy Bolt EV.

It's a good car. Worth the money, but I'm not cancelling my Model 3 reservation.

Here's the blogpost

Here are most of the OC Tesla Club members that got to see and experience the vehicle.

IMG_3403 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

See if you can spot it hiding amongst the crowd...

IMG_3368 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Best size comparison will be vs a BMW i3...

IMG_20160924_121131 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Better pictures in the post!

Enjoy.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> As promised to @TrevP.
> 
> My opinions on the Chevy Bolt EV.
> 
> ...


I would be a Yes, under certain conditions.

Namely if it was much cheaper and if they expand the network to be comparable to Supercharger network (and costs)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd consider it if there was no Model 3 on the horizon but given all the advances that Tesla will be offering at very close to the same entry price it's going to be tough to consider anything else.

The Bolt will certainly do fine before Model 3 hits the roads but after that I fear sales will decline.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I'd consider it if there was no Model 3 on the horizon but given all the advances that Tesla will be offering at very close to the same entry price it's going to be tough to consider anything else.
> 
> The Bolt will certainly do fine before Model 3 hits the roads but after that I fear sales will decline.


Agreed. However, I wonder how many will be configuring the Model 3 at its most basic level... I'm guessing our Model 3s will be closer to $45k each, and will be glad to have it at that rate.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Despite having a very close base starting price the Bolt is really an econobox with an expensive battery. Model 3 is a direct competitor to the BMW 3 series/Audi A4/Mercedes C Class so prices will be close to those once options uptake are taken into account.

I'm not under any expectations to buy a base config. I'm budgeting $60K CAD, perhaps more depending on how the options tally up.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I am clearly in the "NO" voting group. 

about 50% due to the gold bowtie on it
about 25% due to the look/style
and 25% due to Tesla being Tesla
So in other words, if Tesla was not Tesla (and hence not offering the Model 3), if it was a more appealing looking car (which as it looks, makes me and the cars I own quite sad for this thing) and if it was from Ford, Mazda, Toyota, Fill-in-the-blank-car-company I could consider it... but will never contribute to Chevrolet's bottom line, especially for a $37k economy car.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Despite having a very close base starting price the Bolt is really an econobox with an expensive battery. Model 3 is a direct competitor to the BMW 3 series/Audi A4/Mercedes C Class so prices will be close to those once options update are taken into account.
> 
> I'm not under any expectations to buy a base config. I'm budgeting $60K CAD, perhaps more depending on how the options tally up.


Yes.. kinda like how the Model S originally was a $60k car with a $30k battery... same kind of idea.



MelindaV said:


> I am clearly in the "NO" voting group.
> 
> about 50% due to the gold bowtie on it
> about 25% due to the look/style
> ...


I know many who don't trust GM because of EV1, or because of their lobbying to keep Tesla out several states, or because of their auto bailout during the recession.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Yes.. kinda like how the Model S originally was a $60k car with a $30k battery... same kind of idea.
> 
> I know many who don't trust GM because of EV1, or because of their lobbying to keep Tesla out several states, or because of their auto bailout during the recession.


I'm not even entirely sure when my dislike for Chevy began. I remember shortly after high school my roommate was about to buy a Geo and I went to the Chevy dealership with her. The sales guy invited us to look at the new Corvette and I told my friend it was the ONLY chevy I would ever consider buying. 
Fast forward 20ish years and I picked up the Solstice. Not specifically a Chevy, and Pontiac had designed it thinking it would be the 'commoner's' Vette. Now having driven it for 5 years, I stand by my no Chevy (GM) products rule. Franz did a fine job on the design, but the materials GM put into it are total crap.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I wish GM all the best with the Bolt from an EV standpoint but it's pretty apparent it still a compliance car. If they were serious about EVs they'd be making more noise like Mercedes and Volkswagen about switching over. Even the production numbers, 30K, speak to this fact compared to how many gas guzzlers they make.

However I have a dislike of GM for many reasons like their calculated risk assessment of recalls vs death payouts of which they have a long history of, lacklustre products that compete against their other divisions (change the lights and the handles and call it a different car), anti-competitive behaviour against Tesla just to name a few. 

Also, I can't stand that Chevy "chevron" logo, it's so dated and ugly. Speaking of which Ford needs to modernize too and get rid of that blue oval and late 1800's serif font. Ugh.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I'm not even entirely sure when my dislike for Chevy began. I remember shortly after high school my roommate was about to buy a Geo and I went to the Chevy dealership with her. The sales guy invited us to look at the new Corvette and I told my friend it was the ONLY chevy I would ever consider buying.
> Fast forward 20ish years and I picked up the Solstice. Not specifically a Chevy, and Pontiac had designed it thinking it would be the 'commoner's' Vette. Now having driven it for 5 years, I stand by my no Chevy (GM) products rule. Franz did a fine job on the design, but the materials GM put into it are total crap.


Agree, Melinda on 'only (maybe) the 'Vette'...' statement... Even then I'd get a 911 1st!!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

My first car was a Chevy Station Wagon that I used to DJ.... Had good memories of it... 

Other than that, the 'Vette in our family was my aunt's Chevette.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok, had the time to read the entire blog after my shower...  Very informative, @AEDennis , thanks a bunch!
Well I thought so before... but now is even clearer...!! Boy is this Bolt UGLY!! Inside AND out... I would never consider a car that has 1970s looks (and I'm generous) and costs $37.5k!! Always felt like the i3 was not aesthetically pleasing but next to the Chevy, it's a princess...  At least it looks modern... plus, let's face it, it's a Beemer after all...
Anyways, clearly it's Model ≡ for me... The wait will be long... the company will be sweet!!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, had the time to read the entire blog after my shower...  Very informative, @AEDennis , thanks a bunch!
> Well I thought so before... but now is even clearer...!! Boy is this Bolt UGLY!! Inside AND out... I would never consider a car that has 1970s looks (and I'm generous) and costs $37.5k!! Always felt like the i3 was not aesthetically pleasing but next to the Chevy, it's a princess...  At least it looks modern... plus, let's face it, it's a Beemer after all...
> Anyways, clearly it's Model ≡ for me... The wait will be long... the company will be sweet!!


If you listen to the video on the Motor Trend article, the one guy that is considering replacing one of his Model 3 reservations is the sole i3 owner in the group.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And the requirement for me to get a Bolt EV stays the same, so slim chance of it happening.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> If you listen to the video on the Motor Trend article, the one guy that is considering replacing one of his Model 3 reservations is the sole i3 owner in the group.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And the requirement for me to get a Bolt EV stays the same, so slim chance of it happening.


I thought the only one who was considering that had 2 Model ≡ reservations?!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> I thought the only one who was considering that had 2 Model ≡ reservations?!


He wasn't the only one with two reservations... We have two and at least one other in that group does too.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok, I understand that... Yet my point was he is still getting ONE Model ≡ anyways... 
And you guys plus the other person stick to the two reservations...
Anyways, as Trev said, I have the feeling - from a distance - that these two cars are not on the same league (though supposed to have a similar range and in the same price level). The Bolt can never be considered as BMW 3 Series alternative... Sorry to say...

As an aside, yet on a related point, since you were just up, close and personal with the gorgeous Silver matchine on Desperate Housewives' street, can you help me out a little with the apparent dimensions... I am confused by the contradictory statements that, on one hand, Model ≡ would be about the size of an A4 (4.65m or so), and on the other that it would be 80% of the length of Model S, which would put it more around 4.2 m, more like a Golf (albeit with a significantly longer wheelbase hence roomier passenger compartment, of course). What did you think? You always mention the ActiveE but I don't know that one over here in EU.
Thanks for all you do!!
Cheers from Belgium (and soon France)
Mike
P.S. What does the 'AE' stand for?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

To me, the Bolt is far and away inferior to the Volt for my needs. Limited long range viability, flat out ugly...nope, I would get another Volt before considering a Bolt. I certainly acknowledge that others will feel differently. 

Dan


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, I understand that... Yet my point was he is still getting ONE Model ≡ anyways...
> And you guys plus the other person stick to the two reservations...
> Anyways, as Trev said, I have the feeling - from a distance - that these two cars are not on the same league (though supposed to have a similar range and in the same price level). The Bolt can never be considered as BMW 3 Series alternative... Sorry to say...
> 
> ...


I think 80% of a Model S for length is accurate and probably closer 90% of the width maybe even 95%.

The Active E is an electrified BMW 1 series coupe (about 95% of the length of a 1 series).

And the AE used to stand for Active E... Now it stands for Accidentally Environmental, like my blog title.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I think 80% of a Model S for length is accurate and probably closer 90% of the width maybe even 95%.
> 
> The Active E is an electrified BMW 1 series coupe (about 95% of the length of a 1 series).
> 
> And the AE used to stand for Active E... Now it stands for Accidentally Environmental, like my blog title.


Ah, ok ! Thanks!! I did not know ActiveE... so this would put Model ≡ at about 4.3m I guess


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I wish GM all the best with the Bolt from an EV standpoint but it's pretty apparent it still a compliance car.


You're definition of "compliance car" is different from mine. Compliance cars are only sold in CARB states. The Bolt will begin deliveries in those states (Tesla did as well, as did Nissan), but it will be sold nationwide.


> If they were serious about EVs they'd be making more noise like Mercedes and Volkswagen about switching over.


Germany is considering passing laws that require all new cars to be electric. That's why the German brands are making noise about it.


> Even the production numbers, 30K, speak to this fact compared to how many gas guzzlers they make.


That's just Chevy being realistic. That matches the production numbers for the Volt, Leaf, and Tesla Model S. The Bolt is a fine car, but it's not a game-changer like the Model 3 and therefore won't sell in nearly the same numbers.

I give Chevy credit for coming out with a reasonably-priced, long-range EV first. They're ahead of the german brands, regardless of how much noise they might be making. They're not trying to switch the new car market to electrics like Tesla is. They'll just follow the market if it goes in that direction. They've positioned themselves to be able to switch over quickly and succeed if the market moves to electrics.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

AEDennis said:


> I think 80% of a Model S for length is accurate and probably closer 90% of the width maybe even 95%.


That's about the size guestimate Motor Trend made during the Model 3 video shoot at the Gigafactory. Elon's oft-quoted "80% of the Model S" is referring to volume, not physical dimensions. People forget he's an engineer and he thinks on a different level


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting perspective... for me who is not an engineer but a simple Sales guy...


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

At a production run of 30,000 a year it is not a real contender or available for that matter.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Tom Bodera said:


> At a production run of 30,000 a year it is not a real contender or available for that matter.


First year production at a realistic clip doesn't mean they won't ramp up if the demand is there. That's just intelligent planning. As my friend Jamie points out in his article for Elektrek, perhaps they should aim for ICE drivers and not Model 3 reservation holders (or Tesla owners).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tom Bodera said:


> At a production run of 30,000 a year it is not a real contender or available for that matter.


Hogwash. That's just Chevy being realistic.

All electric cars - even the Model S - sell at levels less than this.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

In a world... with no Tesla, the Bolt would be a welcome relief from the short range of all the other electric cars. Nissan should have gone to 200 mile range with their update. It is a great deal compared to a Leaf.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

In a world with no Tesla, the Bolt would have never been created.
Neither would the Volt most likely.


----------



## ClearDarkSky (Apr 18, 2016)

If there was no tesla model 3 in the foreseeable future. If all Teslas were unaffordable. Then I would get a Bolt. I think that GM will sell less Bolts now because people know about Model 3 coming soon. 
GM not selling many Bolts may create the impression that the demand for practical BEVs is lower than it actually is.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

If my kid's car dies (my old Acura I drove before my Model S that now has 210K miles on it), then the Bolt would be a great option for her. The Model 3 has too long a line for now and I wouldn't be giving up my one reservation for the 3 to her..


----------



## SupaSteve (Jul 13, 2017)

I own a 2017 Chevy Volt and it is a piece of crap, broke down twice within first 6 months and just lacks the quality spent for a vehicle that same price as a new Model 3 with the extended range upgrade and 4 wheel drive. I was forced to buy a car because my 2003 Honda just couldn't make it anymore after almost 300k miles. Looking back, I should have purchased a used Tesla Model S instead of a new any thing else.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Bolt is a compliance car no more.
I guess this was announced about a month ago.

*2017 CHEVROLET BOLT EV NOW AVAILABLE NATIONWIDE*

2017-09-06
DETROIT - Chevrolet announced today that the Bolt EV, the first affordable long-range electric car, is now available by order or in stock at certified dealerships nationwide.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

But they don't treat it like a normal Chevy. My local Chevy dealer is huge and, while they have more than 1 of every other kind of chevy imaginable, they have Zero Bolts.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

And myself being in an EV heavy market where the Bolt was first introduced (last December), I have now seen a total of 3 in the wild. Zero at the large Chevy dealership near my office that is full of Vettes, trucks and Cameros.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Also, how many Chevy ads are on TV? How many of those have mentioned the Bolt? None. It's a sad state of affairs. For the right people, the Bolt would be a great product and has good reviews. 

It's biggest downfall (other than a really tough competitor in the Model 3) is the lack of road trip capability. CCS doesn't exist in the US for all intents and purposes. If they had done CHAdeMO then there's at least something, but CCS, I think not.


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

teslaliving said:


> It's biggest downfall (other than a really tough competitor in the Model 3) is the lack of road trip capability. CCS doesn't exist in the US for all intents and purposes. If they had done CHAdeMO then there's at least something, but CCS, I think not.


Yeah, I cannot emphasize this point enough. Combine the current lack of CCS infrastructure, slow charging from most stations (<50kW), the Blot's limited DC charging capabilities (even on a good 100kW charger, it doesn't seem to pull meaningfully more than 55kW peak and it tapers pretty hard past 50% SoC), and the Bolt ends up as a good commuter car but not a very practical long trip car. I even shot a road trip video on this very topic to make a point:






Looking at PlugShare, it doesn't look like CCS infrastructure has meaningfully improved since I posted that video back in April... granted, I wouldn't expect to see much change in only 6 months.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

A friend of mine who owns a Bolt tells me that even though the CCS infrastructure here is *capable* of 50kw, every one he's used haven't provided anything over 25kw. Road tripping is possible but it's way slower than what you can in a Tesla.

Put the Model 3 beside the Bolt and the disparities are even greater.


----------

